# Что взять с собой в больницу на операцию?



## Надежда01 (3 Сен 2015)

Здравствуйте, хотелось бы обратиться к тем, кто уже прошел через операцию, что вам понадобилось в больнице. Мужа будут оперировать 10 сентября. Заранее спасибо за ответ


----------



## КатюФФка (4 Сен 2015)

Напишу общие рекомендации для мужчин и женщин, т.к. еще три недели назад тоже была интересна эта тема - вдруг кому-то еще понадобится:

1. бутылочка с водой с клапаном (такие продаются обычно для детей, либо спортсменов). вставать первые 2-3 дня будет проблематично, а из кружки и обычной бутылки лежа пить не удобно). также для этих целей может быть приспособлен детский поильник, но мне хватило простой воды. рекомендуется пить морс из клюквы или брусники, но я оставила это на период после выписки.
2. влажные салфетки или влажная туалетная бумага. смотря какие условия в больнице, но мне в отсутствии горячей воды очень пригодилась и для туалета и для гигиены. ну а обычная туалетная бумага это само-собой.
3. гигиеническую помаду (после операции очень сохли губы). возможно реакция организма на общий наркоз.
4. удобную одежду. для мужчин тут выбора нет, а вот женщинам можно удобную ночную рубашку или халатик, будет значительно проще, чем в штанах (наклоняться снимать-одевать будет проблематично).
5. конечно же корсет, чтобы вставать после операции. тут тоже есть выбор - надеть его сверху одежды, либо во внутрь, но предусмотреть майку и надевать на нее, чтобы не было трения о шов. в больнице все надевают сверху и это нормально.
6. тапочки. лучше всего моющиеся резиновые, так как операции в больницах поставлены на поток, то почти каждый вечер происходит обработка пациентов (клизмы) и в туалете может быть влажно и грязно.
7. пакетики под мусор. раз вставать будет проблема, то образующийся после еды мусор нужно куда-то складывать. у нас его убирали санитарки при уборке палаты.
8. для облегчения стула я брала с собой свежие абрикосы и сливы.
9. ну про зубную щетку, пасту и др. предметы личной гигиены говорить не будем.
10. гепариновая мазь. 3 раза в день после операции кололи антибиотики, после которых оставались большие шишки. плюсом к ним может быть добавлен укол обезболивающего. уколов получается много -  очень выручила эта мазь.
11. снять с себя все золото ( в операционную не пропускают).
12. сухие полотенца (вытереть руки, что-то вытереть и т.п.).
13. соки на первое время лучше с трубочками. не переедать, чтобы не было проблем со стулом.
14. компрессионные чулки (одеваю в день операции не вставая с постели).
15. пакет под одежду. в операционную заходят в своей одежде, там переодеваются и складывают в мешок. отдают в пакете медсестре и она уносит в палату.

Вроде все! Всем удачной операции и здоровья!!!


----------



## La murr (5 Сен 2015)

*КатюФФка*, спасибо за приведённый Вами список! 

Перечитала и ещё раз поблагодарила Небеса за то, как мне повезло - многие моменты были комфортнее и многого не потребовалось.

Для питья после операции использовала обычную коктейльную трубочку (операция утром, ужинала в 18-00).
На следующее утро встала - потребность в поильнике не возникала.

Гигиеническая помада просто была с собой.
Но тоже не пригодилась - губы даже не обметало.

Влажные салфетки - НЕЗАМЕНИМЫ!

Корсет надевала ПОД одежду.
Сначала корсет, затем встаю и одеваюсь для выхода "в люди")))

Катюффка пишет об отсутствии горячей воды в больнице...
У меня был персональный душ и прочие блага.
Всё было очень удобно.
Европейские стандарты.
В специальном помещении, где делают клизму перед операцией, было чисто, как на кухне!

Пакетики для мусора и прочих нужд брала.
Особой необходимости в них не возникло.

Для облегчения стула было приобретено киви)))



КатюФФка написал(а):


> ....соки на первое время лучше с трубочками. не переедать, чтобы не было проблем со стулом


Ела только то, что приносили всем больным в индивидуальных термоконтейнерах - питание было трёхразовым, но настолько сбалансированным и сытным, что больше  ничего и не хотелось.
Дополнением к больничному меню были только мандарины и киви)))
Просто я их люблю.

Золото и личные ценные вещи можно было запереть в сейф (им оборудован палатный больничный шкаф) или сдать старшей медсестре под расписку.

Переодевали меня в одноразовый стерильный халат перед операцией в палате.
Сразу надели компрессионный трикотаж.
Везли в операционную на каталке, затем через стерильный коридор - непосредственно на операционный стол.
Улыбка анестезиолога, пара вдохов "чистейшего горного воздуха" (шутка доктора) - и в нирвану.
Страха не было.
Отрицательных эмоций не было.
Даже успокоительное не пила)))

Самое главное: собираясь на операцию, перерыла инет - нужны ли памперсы?
Воображение рисовало бессильное длительно лежащее существо...
По прибытию в отделение мне сразу сказали, что памперсы не нужны!
Так и вышло.
Не пригодились)))


----------



## Надежда01 (5 Сен 2015)

Спасибо большое за советы. Всем желаю легкой и быстрой реабилитации.


----------



## оксанннна (30 Сен 2015)

КатюФФка написал(а):


> Напишу общие рекомендации для мужчин и женщин, т.к. еще три недели назад тоже была интересна эта тема - вдруг кому-то еще понадобится:
> 
> 1. бутылочка с водой с клапаном (такие продаются обычно для детей, либо спортсменов). вставать первые 2-3 дня будет проблематично, а из кружки и обычной бутылки лежа пить не удобно). также для этих целей может быть приспособлен детский поильник, но мне хватило простой воды. рекомендуется пить морс из клюквы или брусники, но я оставила это на период после выписки.
> 2. влажные салфетки или влажная туалетная бумага. смотря какие условия в больнице, но мне в отсутствии горячей воды очень пригодилась и для туалета и для гигиены. ну а обычная туалетная бумага это само-собой.
> ...


А где оперировались?


----------



## КатюФФка (30 Сен 2015)

г. Екатеринбург, ГКБ № 40


----------



## оксанннна (4 Окт 2015)

*КатюФФка*,  *La murr*,  *Марта777*, привет всем, через 10 дней операция, голова идет кругом, столько вопросов в голове! Что понадобиться в больнице? Какие вещи лучше взять?  Халат удобнее или спорт костюм? Корсет и компрессионные чулки? Соломинка для питья? Памперсы? Нужна ли помощь близких ( в день операции или на следующий день)? Сознание рисует себя лежащим беспомощным овощем в памперсе и с судном! Буду рада всем ответам!


----------



## FerrumBear (4 Окт 2015)

*оксанннна*, первая страничка моей темы: https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/23808/
Кое что есть об ощущениях после операции.. Может пригодится..


----------



## Биолог (4 Окт 2015)

*оксанннна*, Добрый вечер! Главное "УЗБОГОЙТЕСЬ"  и верьте ВСЁ будет хорошо иначе не может быть,если доверились и нашли "своего врача" то пол дела сделано..скажу о себе чулки нужны и снять можно после операции на 3-4 сутки у всех по разному, соломинка это уж перебор  вам помогут после операции, я сутки не ела и не хотела  из-за стресса и боялась туалета, памперсы это не страшно..я оперировалась за тысячу километров от своих близких и родных мне людей, и ничего, не страшно. Обязательно приобретите памперсы хотя бы два (взрослых,я брала на 90 кг)  постелите сами перед операцией или попросите чтобы подготовили, очень мне лично помог, моя операция болезненная, встать я смогла на вторые сутки, но помочиться нужно и необходимо..куда? оперированную спину приподнять на пластиковое судно просто не реально, меня спас памперс, первый раз тоже не у всех получается нужно подождать, а нам надо сразу кстати памперс мне тоже посоветовали в самый последний момент, про себя улыбнулась, но вспоминаю и сейчас как он помог, я никого не беспокоила и не мучилась просто лежала 
У меня была пижама,с широкими штанами, корсет я не носила, но в центре приезжим выдавали халаты.
От себя лично хочу добавить, ещё на каталке, после операции когда в забытьи,или не в полном сознании, но что то будите понимать, в этакой грани, попробуйте пошевелить большими пальцами ног. Всё остальное дело времени, не знаю какую операцию вам будут делать, но искренне желаю вам благополучного исхода, и терпения. Удачи и здоровья, всем!


----------



## FerrumBear (4 Окт 2015)

оксанннна написал(а):


> *Наталия Чалышева*,   через 10 дней операция, голова идет кругом, столько вопросов в голове! Что понадобиться в больнице? Какие вещи лучше взять? Халат удобнее или спорт костюм? Корсет и компрессионные чулки? Соломинка для питья? Памперсы? Нужна ли помощь близких ( в день операции или на следующий день)? Сознание рисует себя лежащим беспомощным овощем в памперсе и с судном! Буду рада всем ответам!


Помощь близких необходима! Что нужно они принесут по мере надобности. В первый день Вам точно ничего не понадобится, кроме обезболивающего укола.... и сопереживающих глаз.


----------



## оксанннна (4 Окт 2015)

*FerrumBear*, понятно, что они принесут. А именно в первые часы после операции ( одеться помочь, хотя бы) или можно без помощи посторонних будет одеться , для меня это важно.  Или лучше помощь уже на следующий день после операции ( когда разрешат вставать ) , Для меня это важно, мамы нет , которая могла бы со мной быть все время, а у сестры грудной ребенок.

*Биолог*, спасибо вам за советы. Будут делать эндоскопическое удаление, про памперсы поняла( приобрела уже), спасибо за пожелания и поддержку.

*Биолог*,  а кто помогал одеть эту самую пижаму ? Сами? Извиняюсь, может мои вопросы наивные, но мне важны все эти мелочи. Не хочется близких обременять, мамы нет, а у сестры грудной ребенок.


----------



## в ритме с жизнью (4 Окт 2015)

оксанннна написал(а):


> *Наталия Чалышева*,   через 10 дней операция, голова идет кругом, столько вопросов в голове! Что понадобиться в больнице? Какие вещи лучше взять? Халат удобнее или спорт костюм? Корсет и компрессионные чулки? Соломинка для питья? Памперсы? Нужна ли помощь близких ( в день операции или на следующий день)? Сознание рисует себя лежащим беспомощным овощем в памперсе и с судном! Буду рада всем ответам!


 Оксаночка, если нужна будет помощь или что принести, могу скинуть свои координаты в личку. Во второй половине дня, в любой день приеду, если буду нужна. А если понадобиться и на ночь могу остаться помочь. Если что обращайтесь!
И главное будьте уверены, Вы не одиноки и Вам помогут!!!


----------



## оксанннна (4 Окт 2015)

*в ритме с жизнью*, ой , да вы что, спасибо большое! Я думаю я сама справлюсь, просто хочется знать, что ждет впереди, не люблю я как то неизвестности. Хотя меньше знаешь- лучше спишь. Спасибо , еще раз убеждаюсь мир не без добрых людей!


----------



## в ритме с жизнью (4 Окт 2015)

Вы не стесняйтесь, обращайтесь!!! Правда не сложно!!! Просто прекрасно понимаю, когда операция.... Первое, что пугает неизвестность.. И второе, так хочется, чтобы кто-то был рядом.


----------



## КатюФФка (4 Окт 2015)

оксанннна написал(а):


> Что понадобиться в больнице? Какие вещи лучше взять?


У меня тоже была такая же операция недавно, как будет у Вас. То, что надо в больницу я описывала, вы эту тему тоже читали )))


оксанннна написал(а):


> Халат удобнее или спорт костюм?


Удобнее халат. Я еще в таком возрасте и вообще позволила себе ночную рубашку по типу футболки, т.к. было жарко. Они сейчас на пике моды и есть практически во всех магазинах. Не одевала "спортивный костюм", т.к. после операции можно вставать в этот же день или как врач порекомендует...Я встала через 3 часа после того, как привезли из операционной, и сходила в туалет сама, правда стоя. Наклоны нельзя делать, поэтому легче отодвинуть одни плавки, чем еще штаны. Причем плавки синтетику, хорошо тянущуюся, чем х/б. Если вставать не разрешат, то лучше, как тут писали памперс, чем судно, т.к. подкладывать его будет больно. А встанете в первый день или нет зависит от того, как организм от общего наркоза отойдет. Не все встали, кому со мной делали в один день.


оксанннна написал(а):


> Корсет и компрессионные чулки?


Это обязательно с собой. У меня простой корсет фирмы ТРИВЕС модель Т-1555 (6 ребер жесткости). Я не полная и ношу аккуратно, поэтому нареканий к качеству нет.


оксанннна написал(а):


> Соломинка для питья?


Я бутылочку с клапаном брала (обычно у детской воды или спортивных напитков). Вставать лишний раз не встать, а лежа пить удобно. Тем более, если не будет того, кто это все подавать будет.


оксанннна написал(а):


> Памперсы?


Я не брала и мне бы не понадобились.


оксанннна написал(а):


> Нужна ли помощь близких ( в день операции или на следующий день)? Сознание рисует себя лежащим беспомощным овощем в памперсе и с судном!


Обязательно, если есть такая возможность. У нас была возможность даже на ночь остаться, но т.к. я сама вставала, то на ночь я отпустила. Лучше, чтобы кто-то помог в первые сутки после операции, т.к. будет и больно и что-то не то сделать маловероятнее.
Удачи, все будет хорошо!!!


----------



## КатюФФка (4 Окт 2015)

оксанннна написал(а):


> а кто помогал одеть эту самую пижаму ? Сами?. Не хочется близких обременять, мамы нет, а у сестры грудной ребенок.


Нет, самой не одеть. Лучше, чтобы сестра помогла. На один вечер можно организоваться родственникам как-то, ничего страшного, переживут.


----------



## КатюФФка (4 Окт 2015)

Annapa написал(а):


> Мне  кажется, это плохая идея. И так после операции ни в туалет нормально сходить, ни помыться без помощи, куда еще этого ежемесячного счастья?


Идея правда не очень, но если откладывать уже некуда, то надо делать. Конечно больно, но все получалось.


----------



## оксанннна (4 Окт 2015)

*КатюФФка*, спасибочки. теперь хоть прояснилось немного!

*КатюФФка*, спасибочки за ценные советы!


----------



## FlyLady (5 Окт 2015)

оксанннна написал(а):


> Я думаю я сама справлюсь


Справитесь однозначно!!!
Всё это не так уж  сложно и страшно! )
Просто, иногда  может быть чуть труднее или чуть больнее, чем с чьей-то помощью ))
Но, при желании, справиться в одиночку (без родственников) вполне  возможно.

*оксанннна, *у каждого свой опыт (разные больницы, разные операции, разная реакция организма и вообще личные предпочтения и т.д и т.п.), а быть готовой ко всему невозможно 



оксанннна написал(а):


> мир не без добрых людей!


и поэтому, главное, не бойтесь и не стесняйтесь просить!
Просить о помощи соседей по палате, врачей, медсестер, подруг,  форумчан и т.д. 


в ритме с жизнью написал(а):


> будьте уверены, Вы не одиноки и Вам помогут!!!



Всё будет хорошо!


----------



## La murr (5 Окт 2015)

*оксанннна*, Вам будут делать эндоскопическую операцию.
Поверьте на слово, никаких памперсов Вам не потребуется.


> В случае эндоскопической техники удаления грыжи диска наркоз делают местный. Разрез кожи производится не более 2,5 см (чаще всего менее 1 см). Между дужками позвонков вводится специальная трубочка с камерой на конце. Ход операции врач наблюдает на специальном мониторе. Производится удаление части дужки у позвонка и удаляется грыжевое образование. Далее приборы убирают и рану послойно ушивают. Длительность операции занимает 10-30 минут. После чего пациент может идти домой. В течение 3 недель ограничиваются нагрузки на позвоночник и резкие движения.


----------



## КатюФФка (5 Окт 2015)

Она может и не встать в первый день. Наркоз 99% будет общий. Саму операцию можно на ютьюбе видео найти - эндоскопическое удаление межпозвоночной грыжи в передаче у Малышевой.
Памперс понадобится, если не встанет, вместо судна - это будет менее больно. Я бы не отказывалась от помощи - надеяться на соседей по палате в нейрохирургическом отделении, где все либо прооперированные, либо в ожидании операции не стоит. Персонал тоже может быть занят все время.


----------

